# Baseball - The British way



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

and the spare bat is in case of .... the first one having too much blood on it, making the ball spin off sideways? 
the firearm is of course to deter pitch invaders? :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is not the pitch invaders they worry about, its the flatulance from the other players!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, I'm confused.

You gits on that side of the pond can be even more odd than Americans sometimes. THAT is saying something, IMHO.

(I assume it's some kind of anti-terrorist drill with an over-zealous participant?)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Actua

You are absolutely spot on. It was an anti-terrorist drill - they were the 'baddies' for the Royal Marine Commandos to deal with, which they did very effectively.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hehe, British baseball is called 'Softball' :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ooudestomp said:


> Hehe, British baseball is called 'Softball' :laugh:


... and the US version is called 'rounders' here - a girls game... :grin:


----------

